# Finally! Marineland recalls Steal Heaters!



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I've heard too many problems about these thermometers. I'm not sure if this is a repost, but I just found it on Big Als website.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/ML_Stealth_Heaters_Recall.pdf


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

been recalled for a few months now.

Finally had time to exchanged mine at big als this week for an eheim jager submersible.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

This was the first mostly-public bulletin that I read. Hopefully people who still have then will exchange them for credit, or in the very least, replace them. I liked the stealths because they were very small (fit in my refugium).


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22428

Stickied as of late February this year.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

I have two 250w heaters. Would I just go to a local BA and get them exchanged? I got these a couple of years ago and don't have a receipt anymore. Does it matter?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

i"m wondering the same thing. I e-mailed marineland montha ago, they told me to send mine in and they'd replace it...but when i asked for the address to mail them in they never responded. I followed up with subsequent e-mails with no luck. absolutely horrible customer service!

FYI: Coralife customer service is awesome! cannot complain about theirs (just a comparison)

I have 2 of the heaters, if i can bring them to big als i will and get them replaced.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

adrenaline said:


> i"m wondering the same thing. I e-mailed marineland montha ago, they told me to send mine in and they'd replace it...but when i asked for the address to mail them in they never responded. I followed up with subsequent e-mails with no luck. absolutely horrible customer service!
> 
> FYI: Coralife customer service is awesome! cannot complain about theirs (just a comparison)
> 
> I have 2 of the heaters, if i can bring them to big als i will and get them replaced.


Yes, just bring them to BA and if you don't have a receipt then they will look up to see what that heater sold for and they will give you a store credit.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/ML_Stealth_Heaters_Recall.pdf


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks a bunch.


----------

